# Have to learn new technologies



## Wolverine (Feb 6, 2010)

*Langhuan* is a great slingshot shooters and educator, he and his brothers in the spring of innovation, has made remarkable achievements. Lnaghuan a systematic summary of the best slingshot techniques and style of play, he came to the Forum, is everyone's lucky.

To learn the latest and best slingshot technology, we must learn to Lnaghan, he invented a new slingshot, the first master the catapult, the catapult technology, has done a systematic and comprehensive summary.

*Tmart* President, you have to polite, do not hinder them to learn new technologies, to remind you that you, as head of the slingshot, that is Langhuan and his brother Junior Slingshot innovation imitation..


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 6, 2010)

That Langhuan arrogant, arrogance is wrong, slingshot laws of the decision, it is not who can decide is that the decision to slingshot itself, so he was not Lnaghuan arrogant, understand?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Please help us to understand with pictures and links to videos. Much misunderstanding between languages. Pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree with smitty.

Wolverine, I'd like to understand what you've been trying to tell us but it's difficult. Pictures may help.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WHAT? Flatband


----------



## skinner (Feb 1, 2010)

Guys, I am from China. I know Woverine. He is a maddog, bite everyone. he thought he is the God of Dankung. So just leave him.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for clearing things up skinner.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Cheers for the info on the great wolverine and welcome here mate!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info Skinner. We all were wondering what kind of medication he was on!







Flatband


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Thanks for the info Skinner. We all were wondering what kind of medication he was on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










flatband ,good joking.


----------



## Village famous (Feb 16, 2010)

You will not believe Wolverine this mad dog, his mind has been a problem everywhere, deceptive, everywhere blowing technology (in fact he is not a little technology, all of which are fraudulent trick). Marketing is not sold in China, the slingshot and other products. We have to look at these people.


----------



## Inquisitive (Jan 16, 2010)

This and the other thread are probaboy the most hilarious threads on the whole forum.


----------

